# stray cats



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... A .22 rifle comes to mind,.....


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A big ole mean dog will do the trick. We had a problem with a herd of cats here, they just kept reproducing over and over. Our neighbor didn't really care to address their problem so it became the neighborhood problem....until the coyotes started moving in, we now have maybe two smart cats left out of around 30 or so. The yodel dogs seen fatter also. 

Not wild about the coyotes but better than all the stinking smelly cat pee and poop. Birds and squirrels are starting to come back but the rabbits are disappearing still.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My city has a ban on loose cats or dogs. Cats have to be kept inside or enclosed in your yard.

My house was vacant for a few yrs. Yowling under my bedrm window in the night had me checking city ordinances. I called animal control and they told me to get a cage. They had them but this was such a hugh problem I didn't want to bother them.

I bought a Havaheart cage at Home Depot for $30-40. Don't waste money on a cheap one.

Google trapping stray cats.

Block the door open a few nights till they get used to going in when you put cat food in.

Here, the city comes and transfers the cats and takes then to the Humane Society. I've trapped and had 11 cats taken away in the first yr. The city was amazed at the problem I had.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The good thing having a bunch of cats is they will kill mice, rats and snakes, but they also will kill birds and squirrels also.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Cats love to dig and crap in the flowerbeds. I have trapped several.


----------



## Jason34 (Aug 15, 2010)

The problem is the neighbors feel these cats. I was thinking of getting a traping cage but I don't want to piss away money on something that's not going to get better. I know I do need to put up a fence in my back yard anyways since I have a daughter that's 2 now. Maybe that fence will help.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Have you thought of building underwater hiding places for the fish, like big pieces of sewer pipe, or maybe a piece of slate over a few bricks? Have you watched the fish to see what they do at night?


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

I love my cats...but one way to deter them is water. A sprinkler? Or fountain that sprays.


----------



## Jason34 (Aug 15, 2010)

My fish love to be at the surface as long as the water is warm. Heck I can actually pet them if I wanted as they are so calm around me


----------



## tiger1964 (Jan 14, 2015)

Startingover said:


> I bought a Havaheart cage at Home Depot for $30-40. Don't waste money on a cheap one.


+1 on Havahart, although ours is squirrel-sized and when we started trapping feral cats, I needed a bigger one and ended up with another brand, which also seems OK.

Results mixed in that sometime I catch one right away, others it takes a while and we bait the trap with name-brand canned cat food.

We haul them to a park on the way to work, far enough away that I doubt they'd return (but they simply become someone else's problem). It was suggested to trap and take each one to a shelter for neutering before release... yeah, I have time for that. :no:

Oh, and one time it wasn't a cat we caught, but an opossum. Stank. Hauled him away too.


----------

